# problem tongue



## maqn (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello,

I'm 26 years old and I have been suffering of spastic colitis
for many years with alternating constipation and diarrhea.

One week ago I started to feel bad my toungue.
Then it swelled, turned white on the top with a crack in the middle,
teeth marks on the sides, bottom turned red with some knots that hurt.

Could this be related to the state of my stomach and
how can I have my tongue back to its normal state?

Thanks!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I wonder if a good probiotic would help you? Sounds like maybe a yeast-type thing, you could gargle w/ apple cider vinegar (dilute so you don't hurt your teeth, you just want to change the acidity of your mouth). but, if it shows up on your tongue then it's probably inside too. It never hurts to reduce sugars (that feed yeasts). Also, check to se that you are getting a good multivitamin so you have the resources to fight whatever is bothering you. Sounds painful. I used to get sores--started like a blister, but came from inside--in my mouth that would then open and be so tender and sensitive. I got tea tree oil and put it on each spot with a q tip, stung but fixed it. Now, if I feel it starting, I right away treat it w/ tea tree oil ($8 at walmart, lasts very long time as you only use a drop at a time)


----------



## maqn (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi again!

I put under the tongue tinctures clay and at first had effect, but then swelled up, then still work, it's a little better. But it was above all the red dots and white and stays swollen. My doctor said it is cars, but if I really got to colitis doubt, here are my symptomsiarrhea after eating certain things. Sometimes one week I have constipation, pain under left quadrant and the lower bottom left, swelling of the stomach. I feel a lot of gas, walking up and down but not out. Drink now Laktoflor bioplus but have no effect. : (


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I have no idea what the issue is here. But, you can't go wrong with making sure you are getting all the nutrients you need. Make sure you take a good-quality vitamin, add a good probiotic, maybe add some of the immune enhancing minerals--zinc, vit c, etc. You get iodine from seafood, can't hurt. Dr's can be a good help, but experience tells me they just guess and throw treatments at it hoping something will work. You can spend a fortune and get no relief from drs, but a fortune on good nutrition will benefit you greatly.


----------



## maqn (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advices Trudyg!

Unnerved that there is no cure for chronic colitis traditional medetsina.

Whatever you drink, after some time, it is the same.Today I had a doctor who confirmed my diagnosis.

But I noticed that no doctor explained to me what all people with colitis knows: it is very difficult to get rid of cars without proper diet.

Shrink things that irritate me, so just save.


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

Tongue movement problems are most often caused by nerve damage. Rarely, problems moving the tongue may also be caused by a disorder


----------

